# Looking for an Aqua-Silencer for my overflow.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
My new setup includes an overflow with a Dorso however it is so noisy that I have to turn it off at night and therefore can't put any fish in the tank until I resolve this. Part of the reason for the noise is that my Dorso is 2 inches lower than the overflow due to height restrictions of the cover glass however there is also a lot of gurgling going on. I want to try a Stockman style Aqua-Silencer because I read they are height adjustable as well as very quiet.

Does anyone know of a local fish store that sells these?
http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1809&language=en

I'm not interested in building my own so please don't suggest it or direct me to DIY websites.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Quick question - are you throttling down the return pump now?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I was originaly running an Eheim 1262 however I swapped it out with an Eheim 1260.
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Why not run the 1262, and just throttle it back until it matches the flow of the drain so that it's not so low?

How's the flow through the teeth of the overflow? If you increase the amount of water going into the overflow, you can increase the water level in the overflow too.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Why not run the 1262, and just throttle it back until it matches the flow of the drain so that it's not so low?
> 
> How's the flow through the teeth of the overflow? If you increase the amount of water going into the overflow, you can increase the water level in the overflow too.


Even with the 1260 the water level in the tank is a half inch or more up the teeth of the overflow and in the overflow the water is level with the top of the dorso.
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

At the top of the durso, as if in almost covering the hole at the top of it? or covering the drain pipe portion of it?

If it completely covers the pipe, that's fine - if it's about to completely cover the hole, then you can stick a piece of airline tubing into the hole to give it a little snorkel to draw air from.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> At the top of the durso, as if in almost covering the hole at the top of it? or covering the drain pipe portion of it?
> 
> If it completely covers the pipe, that's fine - if it's about to completely cover the hole, then you can stick a piece of airline tubing into the hole to give it a little snorkel to draw air from.


It completely covers the drain pipe portion. Level with the top of the downward facing 90 degree elbow. There is still the entire cap with the hole in the top that is above water.
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can fully submerge the drain pipe - are you able to increase the output of the pump to do so? Once you are able to increase the water level, then readjust the hole size of the durso to match the air intake it requires to keep up with a consistent drain rate.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> You can fully submerge the drain pipe - are you able to increase the output of the pump to do so? Once you are able to increase the water level, then readjust the hole size of the durso to match the air intake it requires to keep up with a consistent drain rate.


I'll put the 1262 back on and try that. Thanks for the tip.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I joined Reef Central and after lots of reading I decided to give a Stockman style standpipe a try. I went to Home Depot and picked up the parts for a total of $24 including tax and spent 15 minutes with a dril and file until I got it the way I wanted it. Put it all together and placed it in my overflow. I also made sure the water level in the overflow was a high as I could get it by adding a small piece of pipe to my standpipe. Turned on the pump and couldn't belive how quiet it is compared to how it was with the Durso. I think the reason this setup is better is because with my glass tops on the tank I'm limited to how high I can place a Durso in the overflow however the Stackman sits higher up on the standpipe and therefore less splashing sound. No gurgling either and I think that's because the air hole is smaller on my new setup.

Here are a couple of videos of what it looks like:



--
Paul


----------

